# Civic TypewrieR Championship Edition



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Civic TypewriteR Championship Edition*

My parents picked this up on Saturday, Done 150 miles so far and not had a chance to open it up, so as a town car its runs ok, Suspension is rock hard through and will take some getting used to.

Here's the pics.










































N96 pics, will get some good camera pics when it comes to my house on Sunday


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Ooh nice car :thumb: why can't my parents buy a CTR as their town car :lol:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very tidy! i like them alot in white!


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

always loved Honda and still do
your parents have good taste on cars


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Once it's loosened up we'll give it a proper work out, hopefully its true form will come out then 

Keeping it clean is going to be interesting.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice and very clean car...i love that colour on that car


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely car! Ever since my friend showed me the Champ White edition all other colours seem obsolete  Is the limited slip diff noticable?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

*rtjc*, as I said with it being so new it hasn't been above 5k yet, going to let it get 5-600 miles under it's belt then give it a good go. Having not driven a standard one I don't really have a benchmark though.


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

From reviews i've read it is supposed to be drastically better.


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance but what's new with the champion edition over the standard type r?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Basicallly the fact it's fully white (Cannot get a Standard TypewriteR in white), and they've fitted an LSD onto the front. other than that not a lot I don't think.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah just the LSD and the paint as far as i know, Its also based on the GT model i believe. As far as i know, Honda dont have any "run in" period with the V-Tech system but probably best to give it a few hundered miles like you say, but it needs revs to bed in


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

rtjc said:


> As far as i know, Honda dont have any "run in" period with the V-Tech system but probably best to give it a few hundered miles like you say, but it needs revs to bed in


Yes they do if you read the manual :thumb:. And if you know any kind of mechanical sympathy and are planning on keeping a car for a while then it's best to 'let everything bed in' nicley before you start driving it like you stole it :devil: :driver:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

i certainly didnt mean thrash it from new, or not be mechanically sympathetic. I for one am very mechanically sympathetic... hate seeing cars getting ragged from cold. What i meant was once its been driven a short while or a few hundered miles normally you should really let v-tec work a little at least, as a later part of the run in?

Not like this however:


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

if thats their town car, what do they have for the country??????


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's their only car, I meant that in the grounds that it hasn't had a country blast yet, waiting for the right time.

Yeah we're giving a few hundred miles to get itself sorted out, had 26 on when it arrived!


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice. There was a lovely JRSC one at japfest this year.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

JRSC? Sorry but prior to this I'm a Land Rover nut so I'm afriad I'm not a jap master. tbh I still would prefer a Foci ST, but as long as their happy it is thier car :thumb:


----------



## Type R Dave (May 3, 2009)

"Jackson Racing Super Charged" lol! dont worry dude most people wouldnt have known either:thumb:


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Lovely colour and about time Honda produced them in championship white over here. Also about time they have a LSD fitted like the older shape Jap models did.

Shame there not a true Type-R but more a hot version of the standard civic. Wouldn't say no though!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Some people have fitted Jackson Superchargers to Foci so I;ve heard of them, imo a factory tub/sup TypewriteR would own the world!


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

SamurI said:


> Lovely colour and about time Honda produced them in championship white over here. Also about time they have a LSD fitted like the older shape Jap models did.


The white 'JDM' EP3 is 99% made in swindon, it's just not sold here 

I totally agree.


----------

